# Dexter Cattle for Sale in Virginia, Tennessee & North Carolina



## Dexter_Cattle (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a post to let everyone know that I got the www.dextercattle4sale.net updated. 

There are 20 new Dexters for Sale listed in Virginia, Tennessee and North Carolina. I would have put them in the email but it was too many to send thru at once.

So please visit www.DexterCattle4Sale.net for more info on those three states!

ALSO - If you have Dexter steers for sale in Iowa, Minnesota, Tennessee or anywhere near those states, please please let me know. In the last week I have heard from people wanting steers in those states.

Also - if you have any Dexter milk cows in the northeast like New York, or within driving distance of New York, I also have people looking for milk cows. SO either let me know or Carol Koller know and we will let each other know.

Thanks
Dan


----------

